# BMW Mini Idea for Toy Car - WIP - Plans Done - More Pics



## toesy (19 Jan 2014)

Been working on this for a while now, you may have seen the VW Bug Hot Rod that I made, which I take no credit for in terms of the plans - as I bought them.

I decided to make my own little hot rod, and wanted to base it around the BMW Mini shape, having tried in inkscape, and others I have so far created the below in Serif (recommended within these forums).

I know right now its just an basic image, and there's a lot more tinkering to do before I even think about cutting one. But I hope I am on the right track

Your thoughts please...


----------



## woodndrum (19 Jan 2014)

I'm impressed, well done. That is certainly recognisable as a modern mini. I'm only just starting to tinker with ideas in Corel Draw so probably can't help much. However might pose a question. Can you scale it to use a common size wooden wheel, ie 3/4 x 5/16 (inches)?


----------



## martinka (19 Jan 2014)

It's certainly obvious what it's meant to be. It'll be interesting to see how you get to a 3D piece of wood from the 2D drawing. A guy on SG's forum did this with a Morgan sports car and made a rough cut of the actual model but I can't remember if he finished it off.


----------



## ChrisR (19 Jan 2014)

Looks good Toesy.

From one that could not create any type of image on a computer, its far from a basic. =D> 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## gilljc (19 Jan 2014)

Looks good, will you be cutting it in sections like so many of toymaking plans models? should certainly work with the nice basic shape of a mini  
the morgan plans on steve goods website were done at my request, and are for compound cut, but I have to admit that I haven't cut it yet, needs to be done with a bandsaw, as too thick for the scrollsaw, and went through a long drawn out stage before Christmas when draper replaced my baby bandsaw (millions of brownie points for draper) but the carriers were absolutely useless, in spite of being sent next day delivery took 3 weeks!!!!!!!!
Anyway certainly looks promising, look forward to seeing the finished article =D>


----------



## toesy (19 Jan 2014)

woodndrum":2map7opl said:


> I'm impressed, Can you scale it to use a common size wooden wheel, ie 3/4 x 5/16 (inches)?



Yes I can scale it, as I created it in Serif DrawPLus x5, you just highlight all the shapes and then scale.


----------



## toesy (19 Jan 2014)

Here's my first attempt at a prototype, made is using mainly 6mm ply, there are quite a few bits missing at the moment, things like headlights, bumpers, rear light, Spoiler needs doing properly, but its great to get something physical.

Hope you like so far,I think the Spoiler is gonna be much smaller and sleeker,


----------



## bodge (19 Jan 2014)

Beauty!
Did you cut the wheels yourself or buy them in?


----------



## toesy (19 Jan 2014)

Made them myself, they are more than likely not the ones I will go with, as I want to make them different to the other VW Bug Hot Rod car.


----------



## martinka (19 Jan 2014)

No messin' about in the toesy garage! I'm impressed. 

(I went into my garage today and stuck it a couple of minutes. I'm considering taking the roof off to let the place warm up to the same as the outside temp.


----------



## boysie39 (19 Jan 2014)

Looking good there Toese , and all your own work . =D> =D>


----------



## ChrisR (20 Jan 2014)

First class, Toesy. :wink: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## woodndrum (20 Jan 2014)

Great work, all your own from concept, pattern design and a great prototype.


----------



## toesy (21 Jan 2014)

An update, 

I have been working on the plans and made some alterations, I have added rear windows, seats front and back, dashboard... Oh and Sunroofs (which Im not entirely happy with) and some headlights, tonight made the car from all pine, prototype was a mix.

To be done,
Front / Rear Bumper, Spoiler, Rear Lights, Exhausts, bonnet scoop.

Hope you like it so far - any suggestions are very welcome


----------



## ChrisR (22 Jan 2014)

Toesy.

It looked good from the first attempt/prototype, but you have now produced a serious model, you obviously have an eye for detail. =D> 


Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## boysie39 (22 Jan 2014)

Toesy,

Very impressed , looking forward to the finished article . =D> =D>


----------



## tnoy66 (22 Jan 2014)

That's starting to look good now, as a MINI owner I didn't like the first attempt too much.

If you're still doing a rear spoiler have a look at the MINI GP model. If you're not sure what that is, search for 'R53 MINI GP'

Looking forward to seeing this finished.


----------



## toesy (22 Jan 2014)

tnoy66":2yujpvcl said:


> If you're still doing a rear spoiler have a look at the MINI GP model. If you're not sure what that is, search for 'R53 MINI GP'
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this finished.



Thank you... Just got some images of the spoiler and its given me something to work with... Mucho thanks tnoy66


----------



## tnoy66 (22 Jan 2014)

Glad to be able to help


----------



## toesy (22 Jan 2014)

Well spent a bit more time on the Mini tonight....

Added Spoiler - thanks tnoy66
Added Rear Lights, Rear Exhausts and Valance, Front Valance, Bonnet Scoop, Fog Lights.

Hope you like - its pretty much done - I may try making some different wheels... Thanks for the input all.


----------



## martinka (23 Jan 2014)

That's excellent. Now make up some plans and sell them.


----------



## stevebuk (23 Jan 2014)

let me know when the plans are ready i'll buy a set, it looks fabulous, well done..


----------



## gilljc (23 Jan 2014)

I would like to buy a set too if you are going to sell them =D>


----------



## tnoy66 (23 Jan 2014)

You don't waste any time!

That looks great now  Just wondering what size this is?


----------



## toesy (23 Jan 2014)

Dimensions are 140mm Long x 75mm Wide and 65mm high.

I'll get the plans finalised asap and for those who have requested a copy of the plans, they will be FOC.

On the basis you help me to make any corrections to the plans which are needed.


----------



## powertools (23 Jan 2014)

Really like the car wish I knew how to create patterns for this type of project.


----------



## markblue777 (24 Jan 2014)

Hi Toesy,
Very nice project you have there, I like the detail you have gone to with it. 
I will grab some plans if there going  my younger cousins will love a couple of these to play with.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## rspsteve (24 Jan 2014)

Looks great..one thing i would do is round the headlights to a curve to follow the front body work ..like the original car if that makes any sense.

Steve


----------



## boysie39 (24 Jan 2014)

Well worth waiting for , very classic . Thank you.


----------



## toesy (24 Jan 2014)

rspsteve":d6723dn4 said:


> Looks great..one thing i would do is round the headlights to a curve to follow the front body work ..like the original car if that makes any sense.
> 
> Steve



Your spot on there, I did put some sandpaper over the edge of my work area, which has a curve, and sanded down the behind of the front lights, which helped, I was just was a little impatient.

Had a little play with some new wheels today, they are 4 spoke and based on the JCW GP wheels. I've also made them bigger.

Top Picture are the original wheels, with the next two pictures being the NEW ones, what you think?


----------



## martinka (25 Jan 2014)

Looks better with less gap between the wheels and wheelarches, but I prefer the shape of the 5 spoke wheels.


----------



## gilljc (26 Jan 2014)

I agree with Martin really like the 5 spoke wheels, did you buy them or make them? haven't seen ones like that


----------



## Vic Perrin (26 Jan 2014)

Excellent piece of work. How long does it take to make a model like that with so much detail


----------



## toesy (27 Jan 2014)

gilljc":2gez792r said:


> I agree with Martin really like the 5 spoke wheels, did you buy them or make them? haven't seen ones like that



The Wheels are made by gluing two parts together, the outside edge, and then the main wheel. You cut out the spokes are (think that's what you call it) and then glue the smaller outside - best only described at The Tyre Area, insert into a drill, hold some sandpaper with a block, spin the drill and sand down to a smooth one piece wheel.



Vic Perrin":2gez792r said:


> Excellent piece of work. How long does it take to make a model like that with so much detail



Hard to really say - I guess about 3 hours to cut / 1 hours to assemble. The wheels are the most time consuming.

Once you have cut the pieces, you start gluing it altogether, The main car body needs time for the glue to dry really before you start with the little bits. And then you have final sanding....


----------



## toesy (27 Jan 2014)

Just a message to those who want plans, I haven't forgotten you, I kinda went freehand making the final parts, so now need to draw them up and then print and cut to test.

I will get the plans across this week.


----------



## bodgerbaz (2 Feb 2014)

Brilliant piece of work toesy. The design and woodworking skills are both to a very high standard. Very well done.

When you get some spare time maybe you ought to consider offering a design service for your friend's vehicles :twisted: 

Barry


----------



## toesy (3 Feb 2014)

Just an update, I have made the plans and please excuse the way they are put together, those who want a copy of the plans for you to make this toy car, please PM me your email address. I will PM those who have replied so far.

All I can ask in return is that you show us what you've made, and feedback anything you feel about the plans and final toy, so I can improve them.

I made another car yesterday and as this was for a good friend, I put their initials into the body of the car and painted underneath before assembling the car.


----------



## bodgerbaz (4 Feb 2014)

It's a great looking car toesy although IMO I prefer the original without the initials.

Can I ask is this is the finished article or will you be adding a finish? A few coats of yacht varnish would give a high gloss honey coloured finish or maybe a satin varnish might be better? It would really bring out the grain.

I think at least 50% of me got into woodwork just to get to that last stage where you apply the finish and see whatever you've made come to life.

Barry


----------



## toesy (4 Feb 2014)

Hi Barry

When it comes to Varnishing etc, im really just starting out on that journey, your right it does need something to protect it.


----------



## bodgerbaz (4 Feb 2014)

To protect it, yes it'll certainly need that, but when you start to apply a finish it'll make the 'low viz' grain really pop and jump out to you . . . . bet you won't be able to resist a grin when you see what you've made :wink: 

Personally, I think your cars would look great with just a high gloss finish.

I made 1/2 a dozen Christmas Sleighs for family members 2 years ago and used ordinary plain pine wood but added a wood stain and a couple of coats of varnish to give them a better antique finish.












Kind regards

Barry


----------



## boysie39 (4 Feb 2014)

Barry ,,,great bit of scrolling on the sleighs and it really shows off the the advantage of good finishing . Well done


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 Feb 2014)

Thank you for your kind comments, much appreciated.


----------



## MMUK (5 Feb 2014)

Excellent toesy 

Looks better than the road car :lol:


----------



## toesy (5 Feb 2014)

They are lovely Barry and thank you for the advice,

Cheers MMUK

Anybody who wants the plans FOC, just PM an email address and i'll email them over.

We could end up with ukworkshops first online Garage - Lol


----------



## martinka (5 Feb 2014)

It'll be the first modern mini I ever worked on. I spent 25 years doing work on MOT failures and never touched one, though that's probably more to do with the people I know that the quality of the car. :mrgreen:


----------



## toesy (10 Feb 2014)

Just an update, and cannot say much more than this but I am in conversation with a certain website that sells plans for toys.

And how are you guys getting on with the plans? cannot wait to see some mini's from the community.

" Show me your mini " yeah I know sorry but could not resist it.... LOL


----------



## martinka (11 Feb 2014)

toesy, I began cutting the mini yesterday but I used some 18mm ply for the body - it was like cutting rock! It was old stuff taken from some scrapped furniture and I reckon it would have made a great bench instead if I'd had enough. I eventually got it cut and then messed it up by burning it on the sander. I think I need a new belt for the sander so I can clean it up again, or find some pine and start again.


----------



## toesy (11 Feb 2014)

Sorry to hear that Martin, I can post you some pine - i've quite a bit.


----------



## martinka (11 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the kid offer, toesy, but I will manage. In fact I need to get my missus to take me for some plastic pipe so we might make a trip to B&Q tomorrow as it's discount day for us young 'un's. 

If I had taken up all the incredible offers of having wood sent to me from users in here, I'd be able to open a woodyard. I love this forum.


----------



## Johnandp (23 Feb 2014)

Hi tosey,

Thanks for the plans of your mini. Thought I'd put some WIP pictures up. My little girl is going to love playing with this! She is not really a girly girl! Likes her cars and trucks! 
I only have an old demel scroll saw so the thicker parts I've done on my band saw. Hope that's not a swear word in this forum!! Ha ha.
Regards
John


----------



## toesy (23 Feb 2014)

Well done, that's brilliant!

Its awesome to see something actually made from my plans, and its a first, your the first, maybe we should number them UKmini0001  

Cannot wait to see the final result... please let us know


----------



## stevebuk (23 Feb 2014)

thats looking brilliant john, i wish i could find the time to cut mine ATM, got the plans ready but the cabin is upside down as i'm selling off loads of tools and my lathe and i still have orders coming in, get there shortly (fingers crossed)


----------

